# Stone ware.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Get an unglazed quarry tile or unglazed ceramic tile and do the same thing as stone ware. Be sure to get unglazed since the glazing contains stuff you don't want in food. Also, ceramic is considered harder since the materials are ground before firing. Around 1 buck per tile.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My wife bought one of those fancy stone ware cookie sheet or pizza sheet. Worked great until I was heating up a can of soup and I turned the wrong burner on and it just happened to be sitting on the burner that I turned on. 

Made a hell of a sound when it got too hot and busted. Kinda like the time she sat a glassware cassarole dish that was right out of the oven onto the stove top to cool. There was a little water on the stove top and the glass pan exploded.

Or the time that I stirred her mama's brand new non stick pot with a metal spoon and scratched the hell out of it. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like a script from Hee Haw. All the more reason to try the tile. And don't go to mammy-in-laws.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Where can I pick up a tile like you are talking about?

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Lowes, Home Depot, or any tile store. A tile store might be your best bet since they will know whether it's glazed or not, which is the only kind you want. You can get from 18"x18" down to 4"x4" and all sizes between. If it don't fit what you want, get them to cut it for you.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

My Wife got all her stoneware from Pampered Chef ... but I'm afraid to wash them ... lol


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> My Wife got all her stoneware from Pampered Chef ... but I'm afraid to wash them ... lol


 treat that PC stoneware just like black iron... hot water and a nylon scrub pad only... never use soap on it as it'll suck the soap up and ruin it...


----------

